# Best mobo for i5 2500k?



## s2n (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi,

Please suggest a mobo (budget around 6k) for i5 2500k. 

I am interested in OC to 4 - 4.5 ghz max.

Thank you.


----------



## topgear (Oct 3, 2011)

you can't find any good mobo which can be used to Oc core i5 2500k around ~6k.

Increase your budget and get MSI Z68A-GD55 or Gigabyte GA-Z68AP-D3 or Asus P8Z68-M PRO - all of these are around ~9k


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 3, 2011)

Yep. For 6K you will get H67 / H61 Mobo which are good for Non "K" versions.

Stretch Budget around 8.5K Minimum to get the MSI GD55 

Jetway Mobo is cheaper but reviews are not good.


----------



## esudip (Oct 3, 2011)

If you want to Overclock you have to Stretch your budget. If you are buying a Intel i5 2500K you need to take graphical advantage of it so I suggest you to buy Z68 Chipset board. 
      I just brought Asus P8Z68-V for my Intel i5 2500K and I successfully OC it to 4.8 Ghz. There are Z68-M (Micro ATX) boards from Asus which rages between 8-9 K


----------



## curious_tech (Oct 3, 2011)

@OP, I can provide u good deal on Biostar TZ68 A+, Not overclocking beauty but will sufficient for Turbo Boost. Also Z68 Platform. Actually the marketing guy from Biostar is good friend of mine so if I can help u anyway on Non Profit basis i would love to 

Do consider suggestion by fellow members but Personally i will save 1.5k-2k on board & will spend it on getting nice cooler which is must even though u r Planning Turbo Boost(Most are confident with Stock HSF so the suggestion)

Anyways let us knw if we can further help u in anyway


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 5, 2011)

I'd say save up for atleast Asus P8P67-M - 8K


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 5, 2011)

AFAIK Asus P8Z68-M comes for around 9k. So, why go for P8P67-M.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 5, 2011)

Jetway's Z68 JHI09-Z @6.8k is probably the cheapest you can get. But I'd save up for a Asus motherboard.


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 5, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> AFAIK Asus P8Z68-M comes for around 9k. So, why go for P8P67-M.



Z68 doesnt really hav any advantage if u dont use ssd caching & virtue... .
Also its confirned that P67/Z68 chipsets wont support Sandy-Bridge-E cpu..


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 5, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Z68 doesnt really hav any advantage if u dont use ssd caching & virtue... .
> Also its confirned that P67/Z68 chipsets wont support Sandy-Bridge-E/Ivy bridge cpu..



May I have a link to this news?


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 5, 2011)

rajnusker said:


> May I have a link to this news?





Spoiler



Impressive yes, but sure there are obstacles as well, the processor needs a new motherboard as it comes on a new processor socket, LGA 2011. That means reinvesting in a new high-end motherboard probably costing 200~300 EUR, and then investing in a new Sandy-Bridge-E processor which is probably going to cost you a steep 900 EUR for the most high-end model (which we will use today).

Source


----------



## esudip (Oct 10, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Z68 doesnt really hav any advantage if u dont use ssd caching & virtue... .
> Also its confirned that P67/Z68 chipsets wont support Sandy-Bridge-E/Ivy bridge cpu..



Oh Men,  I have P8Z68-V board from ASUS and it has *Z68* Chipset which runs my Intel i5 2500K *SANDY BRIDGE* Very well @ 4.8 Ghz........


----------



## Ayuclack (Oct 10, 2011)

Msi z68 gd 80 b3


----------



## topgear (Oct 11, 2011)

^^ what's the price ?? last time I remember it was around ~13k which will be too steep considering Op's budget but as OP is not replying anymore we can't say for sure if he is willing to increase his budget or not


----------



## Ecko (Oct 16, 2011)

^Bump
Same issue ..Just wanna spend around 7-8k max


----------



## Tenida (Oct 16, 2011)

Ayuclack said:


> Msi z68 gd 80 b3



MSI Z68A GD80(B3) costs Rs 14000/-+Vat


----------



## max_snyper (Oct 16, 2011)

^^ what are the current prices for z68-gd65 & z68-gd55 in India as of current?


----------



## Cilus (Oct 17, 2011)

^^ GD55 is around 9.5K and GD65 is around 10.6K.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 17, 2011)

Ecko said:


> ^Bump
> Same issue ..Just wanna spend around 7-8k max



Then Asus P8P67-M is the best option for you.
And for overclocking P67 is better than Z68. This is not my word but it is being said by many many experts, AFAIK.


----------



## topgear (Oct 17, 2011)

@ Ecko - increase the budget a little more and get P8Z68-M PRO @ 8.9k


----------



## Ecko (Oct 17, 2011)

@topgear Where I can buy it ?? Online @ that price ??


----------



## topgear (Oct 18, 2011)

^^ here you go 

Link


----------

